# exotic woods for smoking, are they safe?



## sandtazam (Apr 24, 2011)

I do wood turning and I build humidors. Some of the woods I use like Bubinga, have a wonderful sweet aroma when I'm turning or cutting the wood. I've always wondered if it's save to try smoking with my scraps. If they add flavor like they smell, it could be quite tasty. Anyone have an idea if they are safe?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2011)

I definitely would not use Bubinga or Padouk!

And I hope you're using a good mask when you turn them---Those two are Bad News!

I know you should always wear dust protection, but the only times I wore it was Bubinga, Padouk, Honduras Mahogany, and Walnut. Also if I worked with any spalted woods (live spores can live in your lungs & kill you).

IMO, there are so many good smoking woods around, there is no need to use exotics.

Bear


----------

